# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > تحصیلات دانشگاهی مرتبط با نرم افزار >  راهنمائی کارشناسی ارشد

## a-mohebbi

با سلام به همه عزیزان

میخوام در کنکور فوق امسال شرکت کنم ، هر راهنمائی یا پیشنهادی که داشته باشید (در مورد کتابها وبرنامه ریزی و...) لطفا دریغ نفرمائید .

----------


## persianshadow

اگه من یه چنین پستی می کردم حتما قفل میشد.و مدیر بخش می گفت برو تو بخش مربوطه سوالاتو مطرح 

 کن !!!!!!!

 راهنمایی این که حرف اینایی که میگن تو موسسات اموزشی شرکت نکن رو جدی نگیر !!!!

 حتما یه سری به اونا بزن بد نیست. حداقل تجربه بیشتری دارن.

----------


## hamid159

من می خواهم یکسری جزوات پرسپولیس را بخرم.قیمت سری آن بهمراه آزمون ها دویست هزار تومان است.اگر  چندنفری یکسری بخریم ارزانتر در می آید.خواستید بگید.

----------


## khafanovich

سلام خسته نباشید دوست عزیز:
راستش من جزوه های پرسپولیس رو دیدم ...اینطور ا هم که میگن یست جزوه هاش مطالب خاصی نداره ( البته داشتنشون بهتر از نداشتنشون هست ).من شنیدم تمام کسایی که از این موسسه نتیجه گرفتند در کلاسهای این موسسه شرکت کرده اند که هزینه این کلاسها هم خیلی بالاست.
به نظر من بیایید بگردیم دنبال کسی که این کلاسها رو گذرانده و نتیجه گرفته سپس اگه یک حالی بهبمون بده ( که عمرا بده) جزوه هاشو ازش میگیریم. البته بنده اگه دسترسی به این کلاسها داشتم حتما شرکت میکردم.
با این حال منم امسال میخوام بشینم بخونم ...فقط هم It اگه چیزی پیدا کردی مارو خبردار کن.ما هم همینطور.
موفق باشی.

----------


## hamid159

اتفاقا من دنبال کسی می گشتم که این جزوه ها را دیده باشد و نظراتش را بپرسم.البته من هم نمی توانم دسترسی به کلاسهای حضوری آن داشته باشم.
در مورد رشته آیی تی ،من دوسال قبل(آزمون سال83) شرکت کردم و در گرایش امنیت اطلاعات مجاز به انتخاب رشته با رتبه 77شدم.که البته نه در شبانه و نه روزانه قبول نشدم.اگر توضیحات بیشتری خواستی بگو.

----------


## m_reza

سلام
من از جزوات پرسپولیس استفاده کردم ، باید بگم که خیلی خیلی مزخرف بودند. اونم با قیمت های بسیار گرونش. به نظر من پرسپولیس فقط اسم در کرده و هیچ چیز خاص دیگری هم نداره. کلاسهاشم زیاد به درد نمی خوره ، منظورم اینکه بعضی از استاداش خوبن ، بعضی ها بد. تمام استادهایی هم که تو پرسپولیس کلاس دارند اغلب تو آموزشگاههای دیگه مثل پوران پژوهش، ماهان ، نصیر و ... در س می دهند. از من به شما نصیحت گول تبلیغات دروغین این کلاسها نخورید. برای قبول شدن در کنکور فقط باید خودتون بخونید..

----------


## آزیتا نبی زاده

سلام 

من مهر پارسال تو کلاس های پارسه(پرسپولیس) شرکت کردم و هیچ نتیجه ای هم دریافت نکردم
6ماه تمام، کل کارمو تعطیل کردم و فقط درس خوندمو تو کلاسا شرکت کردم هر کی خواست بگه جزوات تضمینی پارسه رو بهش بدم. فقط کپی کنید اصلش رو بهم برگردونید شاید بازم زد به سرم خواستم فوق شرکت کنم.

موفق باشید.

----------


## mitra_aka

جزوه های پرسپولیس رو من داشتم.بسیار مزخرفند.البته جزوه های سر کلاسهای حضوریش بهتره.
وقتتان را الکی هدر ندید.بهتره بگردید دنبال جزوه های بچه های شریف و دانشگاه تهران

----------


## موسسه پارسه

کلیه حقوق مادی و معنوی جزوات پارسه متعلق به موسسه فرهنگی پرسپولیس بوده و هرگونه چاپ و تکثیر از محتویات جزوات بدون اجازه کتبی از صاحب امتیاز ممنوع می باشد.لذا به کلیه متخلفانی که در زمینه نشر و گسترش بدون اجازه حقوق این موسسه فعالیت داشته به موجب بند5ازماده2 قانون حمایت از مولفان.منصفان و هنرمندان تحت پیگیر قانونی قرار می گیرند.
این موسسه به متولیان این سایت که زمینه چنینی سوء استفاده ای را فراهم نموده اند هشدار می دهد که در صورت ادامه تخلف.مراتب را از طریق مراجع قضایی پیگیری خواهد نمود.
بدیهی است این موسسه از طریق سوابق موجود مشخصات سوء استفاده کنندگان موضوع را پیگیری خواهد نمود.
چشم انداز آینده پارسه گذر از مرحله ایجاد تسهیلات علم آموزی و دانش اندوزی و اطلاع رسانی و ورود به مرحله تولید علم و دانش است .هدف اصلی پارسه آن است که دانش آموختگان فارغ از آزمون های ورودی دانشگاه ها ، در کنار این موسسه دانش خود را به روز کنند تا رسالت خود را برای کمک به حضور پر قدرت کشور در عرصه رقابت جهانی به انجام رساند .
موسسه اموزش عالی آزاد پارسه    -    021-890100

----------


## hamid1353

با سلام حضور دوستان عزیز

در توضیحات ارسالی از سوی موسسه پارسه جمله ای را مشاهده کردم که لازم دیدم هم عین آن و هم شرحی بر آن را ذکر نمایم . در توضیحات آمده است :

" چشم انداز آینده پارسه گذر از مرحله ایجاد تسهیلات علم آموزی و دانش اندوزی و اطلاع رسانی و ورود به مرحله تولید علم و دانش است .هدف اصلی پارسه آن است که دانش آموختگان فارغ از آزمون های ورودی دانشگاه ها ، در کنار این موسسه دانش خود را به روز کنند تا رسالت خود را برای کمک به حضور پر قدرت کشور در عرصه رقابت جهانی به انجام رساند . "

1- به عنوان کسی که در کلاسهای این موسسه شرکت نموده ام اعلام می دارم که موسسه پارسه صرفا به منظور کسب منفعت مالی و سودآوری اقدام به تشکیل این کلاسها نموده و ساده لوح ترین آدمها نیز انگیزه ذکر شده در متن فوق را باور نمی کنند.

2- آیا غیر از سرفصلهای وزارت علوم بحث دیگری در کلاسهای شما مطرح می شود که باعث شود آنچنان تحولی در افراد شرکت کننده ایجاد شود که سبب حضور به اصطلاح پرقدرت کشور در عرصه رقابت جهانی گردد. آیا ذکر نکات کنکوری بگونه ای که افراد بدون فهم صحیح و عمقی مطالب صرفا توانایی زدن سریع تستها را فراگیرند سبب تعالی این مملکت خواهد شد . مبتدی ترین افراد در امر آمورش نیز اذعان دارند که اینگونه روشها نه تنها سبب گذر از مرحله علم اندوزی و رسیدن به مرحله تولید علم نمی شود بلکه باعث خروج از این مسیسر نیز خواهد شد.  

3- علت اصلی رونق بازار افراد و موسساتی همچون پارسه ناهمگون بودن سطح آموزش عالی در دانشگاهها و نامطلوب بودن مکانیزم گزینش و جذب افراد در مدارج بالاتر است و لاغیر . زمانی که عین سئوالات و تمرینهای جزوات دانشگاه شریف یا امیرکبیر در تستهای کنکور مشاهده می شود و یا اساتید این دانشگاهها به عنوان طراح سئوال مطرح می شوند افراد ناچار می شوند که جهت رفع مشکلات خود به موسساتی این چنینی رجوع نمایند.

با تشکر

----------


## mitra_aka

دزدی گوسفند می دزدید،دنبه گوسفندا رو بین فقرا تقسیم می کرد.
به نظر من در هر صورت بایستی به قوانین کپی رایت احترام گذاشته و رعایت کرد.
عواقب تکثیر غیرمجاز رو نیز از تایپ و تکثیریهای انقلاب بپرسید

----------


## صابر

موسسه پارسه عزیز،
اگه کسی واقعاً این جزوات رو بخواد، این نسخه‌های PDF به دردش نمی‌خوره. فکر می‌کنید کی حاضره جزوات با این کیفیت رو پرینت کنه و استفاده کنه؟
اینها رو ملت می‌بینن، می‌فهمن که چیز خاصی نیست و صدها کتاب و جزوه مشابه‌ش با قیمت بسیار کمتر وجود داره و از اونها استفاده می‌کنن.
حتماً شما از این می‌ترسید.
شما می‌خواهید یک محصول سربسته رو به قیمت گزاف بفروشید و هر کس خرید، دیگه راه برگشت نداشته باشه.
موسسه شما در مقابل انتشارات بزرگی که نسخه‌های کتابشون رو می‌شه به راحتی از http://print.google.com پیدا کرد، چه چیز خاصی داره؟

مضاف بر این، آیا شما صفحه‌بندی جزوات و طراحی آرم موسسه‌تان را با نرم‌افزارهای مجاز تهیه کردید؟
آیا سیستم‌عاملی که با آن به سایت برنامه‌نویس آمدید و در اخطارتان را نوشتید احتمالاً ویندوز تقلبی نیست؟
اگه کسی با اسم مستعار جزوات رو در سطح گسترده پخش کنه چکار می‌کنید؟

بهتر بود به جای تهدید، با زبان خوش پیشنهاد می‌کردید.

----------


## khafanovich

من به موسسه پارسه یک پیشنهاد میدم :
برای جزوه هاش قفل بزاره تا کسی کپی نکنه !
جون داداش ضعف امنیتی این عواقب و هم داره !
اگه خواستید م میتونم جزوه هایی رو در زمینه امنیت جزوه های کاغذی در اختیارتون قرار بدم.
حتی میتونم یک سری کلاس در این زمینه برگزار کم. آزمون هم میتوم بزارم .
هزینه 14 دوره آزمو امنیت جزوه : هر آزمون 200،000 تومان
هزینه جزوات ارسالی 300،000 تومان
هزینه مشاوره و خالی بندی : 200،000 تومان

داداش این حرفا رو بزار کنار. اصلا جزوه هاتون بدرد نمیخوره. این تبلیغات کاذب هم بزودی گندش در میاد.

----------


## linspire

سلام
اگر لطف کنید و ادامه بدید من فکر میکنم موسسه پارسه اینجا هم داره تبلیغ میکنه اصلا دلیل داره اسم پارسه رو ببریم  مطمناجزوه های مختلف حق انتخاب میدهند و شما میتونید بهترین را از بین چند جزوه تشخیص بدهید 
بنابراین از این به بعد جزوها مال هر کجا باشند از این به بعد بهتره فقط به نام جزوه خوب صدا زده شوند و اینجوری صدای کسی هم در نمیاد  
هرجزوه ای که دارید بزارید و نمی خواد اسم موسسه ای رو ببرید
با تشکر از همگی

----------


## rohollahmahmoodiany

سلام
با توجه به طرح ات ت به نظر میرسد که تنها کسانی میتواننددر دانشگاههای دولتی حتی شبانه پذیرفته شوند که دانشگاهی که در لیسانس انجا بودند این رشته را ارائه دهد.با توجه به این  مساله میخواستم اطلاعاتی در مورد پذیرش به صورت غیر انتفاعی و همچنین دانشگاه ازاد کسب کنم.اطلاعاتی نظیر ظرفیت پذیرش ومیزان شانس قبولی و به خصوص شهریه.با تشکر

----------


## Mohammad S

من الان دانشجوی دانشگاه آزاد تهران واحد علوم و تحقیقات هستم گرایش نرم افزار. ورودی امسال (84) هزینه ترم اول که 12 واحد داشتم: 1.000.000 تومان شد ولی این ترم که 9 واحد گرفتم و 10% هم تخفیف دادن، 800.000 تومان شده.

----------


## hassan_kahrizy

بسمه تعالی
با سلام
از کسانیکه آزمون امسال را با آگاهی(مطالعه)شرکت کردند
در خواست می کنم که منابع مطالعه و همچنین سطح سوالات را ارزیابی کنند
تجربیاتشان را در اختیار ما بگذارند 
خیلی ممنون می شم

----------


## ms1024

سلام به همگی 
15 صفحه تموم تو این فروم بحث شده
تنها چیزیهایی که اینجا قرار گرفته اینا هستن:
1 - پایگاه داده ها که الان بهترین منبع همون کتاب مقسمی است که تمام سر فصل ها رو هم پوشش داده
2 - زبان تخصصی که اولا اصلا قابل خوندن نیست(فایل PDF) دوما هیچ منبع خاصی نداره و فقط کافیه که بتونی مطلب رو ترجمه کنی و مفهوم رو بفهمی
3 - محاسبات عددی که معمولا چون سخته کسی طرفش نمیره و اگر هم کسی بخواد بره با این جزوه ها به جایی نمیرسه
آیا ارزشش رو داشت که به خاطر این 3 مطلب این همه بحث بشه

----------


## H_Ghaffarian

سلام
اینجا بحث مهندسی نرم افزاره یا کنکور ارشد. بابا من خودم دانشجوی ارشد هستم. من فقط کتابهای مقسمی و پوران پژوهش رو با چندتا از کتاب تستهای رایج توی بازار خوندم. سر جمع هم دو و نیم ماه وقت گذاشتم و حالا هم دانشجوی ارشدم. حالا هی برید سراغ جزوه این و اون. بعضی ها هم  برن مخ دختررای فلان دانشگاه رو بزنن . حقیقت اینکه آدم باید خودش بخواد تا قبول بشه و گرنه یا باید بره دانشگاه آزاد یا بره غاز بچرونه. 
بعدش هم باید بگم توی ارشد هیچ خبر خاصی نیست. یا همون کارشناسی بمونید یا برای رفتن تا آخر دکتری عزمتون رو جزم کنید و گرنه فقط عمرتون رو هدر دادید.

----------


## کاربر جدید

با سلام 
من جزوات پارسه را دیده ام و چیز متمایزی نسبت به کتابهای موجود ندیدم بعضی از جزوات نیز کپی برابر اصل کتابهاست فقط تبلیغات ..
سال گذشته وقت زیادی را صرف کردم و امید زیادی را برای قبولی داشتم اما بعد از اعلام نتایج باورم نمیشد چنین نتیجه ای را کسب کرده باشم کاملا از امتحان دادن نا امید شدم سطح سوالات مخصوصا رشته IT پائین بود و همین مسئله کلی در کسب نتیجه بد موثر بود .به نظر من فقط وفقط تلاش خود شخص و کار زیاد و خواندن مفهومی 
موفق باشید

----------


## hamid159

دوستان عزیز!
همانطور که از بحث های فوق مشخص است،آنهایی که جزوات پارسه را دیده اند هیچ کدام این جزوات را خوب و مفید اعلام نکرده اند.دلیلش هم کاملا مشخص است اگر این جزوات خوب می بود دیگر کسی سرکلاسهای حضوری پارسه نمی رفت و کاسبی آنها کساد می شد.
بهتر است وقت خود را نگیرید.

----------


## hani bageri

این لینکهای منابع ازشد نرم افزار و هوش مصنوعی است
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=50482
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=6774

----------


## HAIdle

آمار و احتمال چی می خونید؟
منظورم تسته. کتاب نیکوکار خیلی تعریفی نداره

----------


## Microsoft.net

من هم کتاب امار احتمال نیکوکارو خوندم هم کتاب ریاضی مهندسی شو خیلی پراکنده و کلی درس داده سر فصلهایی هم که گفته ماله رشته ریاضی هست بیشتر در کل راضی نبودم ازش
--------------------
دوستان کسایی که شروع کردن به خوندن بگن روزی چند ساعت می خونن و تا کجاها پیش رفتن؟

----------


## HAIdle

من وسط های تیر شروع کردم روزی هم 3 ساعت می خوندم
حالا هم روزی 3.5 ساعت می خونم
خوندنم خوبه ولی از چیزهایی که می خونم مطمئن نیستم
اگه بیاییم اینجا یه بحث راه بندازیم درباره منابع فکر کنم مفید باشه.
خودم شروع می کنم: من ریاضی مهندسی به پیشنهاد یکی از استید کتاب حاجی جمشیدی را تا وسطش خوندم خیلی توپ درس داده . تست هم پوران پژوهش تالیف همین حاجی جمشیدی

----------


## Microsoft.net

من که زیاد رو ریاضی مهندسی حساب نمی کنم وقتمو گذاشتم روی 3تا درس ریاضی دیگه که به نظر خودم قوی ترم و امتیاز بیشتری میگیرم توشون
راستی واسه درس طراحی الگوریتم چه منبعی استفاده میکنین ؟ خدایی بین همه درسا این درس خیلی چموشیه ظاهر ساده ولی باطنی مشکل داره کسی منبع خوبی خونده که بدرد کنکور بخوره ؟

----------


## Microsoft.net

اگه واسه امسال می خوای بخونی که به نظر من دیگه دیر شده واشه start ولی واسه سال دیگه اگه جدی می خوای بخونی از فروردین اردیبهشت شروع کن وقتتم رو کتاب زبان اصلی نزار که خوده طراحهای سوال هم بلد نیستن از رو اونا بخونن !!
رو زبان انگلیسیتم کار کن که به نظر من خیلی نقش مهمی بازی میکنه
رو ریاضیات هم وقت بزار یه جوری که حداقل 50% بتونی بزنی وگرنه از رقبا عقب می افتی

----------


## manager

> رو زبان انگلیسیتم کار کن که به نظر من خیلی نقش مهمی بازی میک


آقا بیشتر به زبان تخصصی بپردازیم یا عمومی ؟ 
اگر جوابتون زبان عمومی هست شما کلاس خوب و معتبری سراغ دارید ؟ یا حداقل بگید برای چی بخونیم آیلس یا تافل یا .. ؟ 
ممنون

----------


## Microsoft.net

ببین عزیزم اینی که شما میگی نفر دوم سخت افزار 8% زده کاملا درست ولی اولا رشته سخت افزار پایین ترین ترازو تو تمام گرایشهای کامپیوتر داره دوما رو درصدهای نفر اول و دوم نمی شه حساب کرد چرا که اینها ادمهای معمولی نیستن و قطعا ضریب هوشی بالاتری نسبت به منو شما دارن

----------


## manager

من که خودم تا به حال آزمون ندادم و رتبه های خیلی خوبی رو هم تو کاردانی کسب کردم و هم تو کارشناسی..ولی برای فوق ..نمی دونم دوستان با تجربه ای که فوق قبول شدن باید جواب بدن ؟!!! علاوه بر این سوال آیا حتما باید برای فوق کلاس رفت ؟

----------


## Microsoft.net

من امسال پارسه ثبت نام کردم از 15 تا کتابی که برام اومد فقط 2-3 تاش ارزشه خوندن دارن بقیش مفت نمی ارزه انگار که یه نفر شبانه نشسته هر چی تو ذهنش بوده رو کاغذ نوشته بعدشم داده تایپ کردن کردش کتاب !! در ضمن 230,000 تومن هم هزینشه

----------


## hoshyar

سلام 
ببخشید پا برهنه اومدم وسط بحثتون دیدم بحث ارشد جو مارو گرفت
نظرتون در مورد کتاب های سنجش تکمیلی چیه برای گرایش نرم افزار دو تا کتاب بزرگ داره که فکر کنم جمعا 1000 صفحه میشه با چند کتاب تکمیلی مثل آمارو زبان تخصصی و...
من خودم سیستم عاملشو دیدم اومده از اصل مطلب با نکته شروع کرده 
روش هم به اینصورته که یه آمار از سوالات 10 سال پیش گرفته و فصل هایی که تعداد سوال های بیشتری داشته رو جدا کرده و تو کتاباش تدریس کرده

----------


## barman2006

سلام  اتفاقا امروز صبح رفتم تو سایت سنجش تکمیلی دیدم 120 تومان هست.حال شماکه دیدید کتابهاشو می تونید بگید نسبت به پارسه یا پوران بهترهست یا نه؟

----------


## hoshyar

من خودم سال 82 پارسه البته به صورت مکاتبه ای شرکت کردم فقط اینو بگم اگر اون سال از این جزوه ها استفاده نمیکردم احتمالا قبولیم بالاتر چون از عیدش شروع کرده بود بعد از پاییز وارد پارسه شدم و از جزوه های بی خودش استفاده کردم که تمام برنامه ریزیمو بهم ریخت بنظر منم شرکت کردن تو پارسه به صورت مکاتبه ای ارزش نداره ولی کتاب های سنجش تکمیلی از هر کس پرسیدم تعریف میکنه بقیه کتاب هارو هم اصلا ندیدم کتابهای سنجشم گفتم فقط سیستم عاملشو دیدم که بنظرم خوب بود  حداقل نسبت با پارسه که دیدمش ولی بقیه کتاباشو ندیدم سوال کردم اگر کسی اطلاع داره ما رو هم در جریان بزاره
اگر بتونید تو کلاسای پارسه شرکت کنید که عالیه

----------


## ALIREZA121

من چند راهنمایی برای دوستان دارم امید وارم که مفید باشه
1- در وهله اول سعی کنید از منابع اصلی استفاده کنید و در سری دوم از کتب کمکی به خاطر اینکه در ازمون ارشد هر سال افراد خاص با سلیقه های خاص اقدام به طرح سوال می کنند 

2-سعی شود از چندین کتا ب برای هر درس استفاده شود
3-در ازمون ارشد و به خصوص در رشته کامپیوتر عامل تعیین کننده دروس ریاضی است در واقع باید  طوری امتحان داد که از 50 درصد به بالا زد
4-در زیر درصد های مر بوط به رتبه 24 ازمون سال 81 داده شده 

     ریاضیات  75                  دروس پایه  68                دروس تخصصی نرم افزار  70          زبان  6

----------


## Microsoft.net

بابا این درصدها که زدی خیلی بالاست مطمنی درسته ؟!! من اماره سال 85 رو دارم خیلی پایین تر از اینا زدن !!!!

----------


## ALIREZA121

نگاه کنید در کنکور در واقع درصد حساب نمیشه بلکه تراز اون درس حساب می شه ایکنه ما رصدهای 
زده شده توسط دو فرد در دوسال مختلف رو بررسی کنیم اشتباهه ممکنه بر فرض رتبه 24 سال 82 خیلی با این درصدها فرق داشته باشه در واقع چیزی که اهمیت داره ترازه  و تراز چیزیه که بر اساس 
اندازه استاندارد  نمره شما بدست میاد و از فرمول زیر محاسبه میشه 
                       انحراف معیار داوطلبان / درصد میانگین  کل داوطلبان - درصد زده شده توسط داوطلب
مثلا ممکنه فردی در سال 85  در دروس پایه 40درصد بزنه  ولی  در سال 84 با همین درصد قبول نشه 
باید به این نکته توجه داشت.

----------


## manager

Data structure in C++‎ . By E. Horowitz
Data Structure and algorithm. By A.Aho
Element of the Theory of Computation. By sudkamp
Digital Design. By Mano
Digital Logic circuit Analysis and Design. By Nelson
Computer System Architecture. By Mano
Operating System : Design and Implementation. By Tanenbaum
Operating System : Internals and design Principles. By Stallings
Operating System : By silberschatz
Descrete Mathematics. By Johnwonbaugh
Numerical Method for Mathematics, science and Engineering. By Mathews
Database Management systems. By C. G. Date
Database Concepts. By Silberschatz
Programing Languages : Design and Implementation. By Part
Algorithm design. By Horowitz
Artificial Intelligence : A modern approach. By Russell

----------


## manager

منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات ( مطابق با آزمون سال گذشته)

1) زبان تخصصی (با ضریب 1)
    تعداد - 25 سؤال

2) مجموعه‌ دروس ریاضی (با ضریب 2)
     تعداد - 24 سؤال، هر درس شش سؤال

           الف) ریاضی مهندسی
                 کتاب درسی: ریاضی مهندسی پیشرفته، اروین کریزیگ، ترجمه‌ عالم‌ زاده یا شاهرضایی.
                 کتاب تست: ریاضی مهندسی، مؤسسه‌ پرسپولیس.

         ب) آمار و احتمالات مهندسی
             کتاب درس و تست: آمار و احتمال، دکتر نیکوکار.
             آمار و احتمال، نوشته‌ ....، ترجمه‌ ‌عمیدی.
            آمار و احتمال، نوشته‌ دگروت، ترجمه دکتر عین ا... پاشا.

       ج) محاسبات‌عددی
          کتاب درسی: آنالیز عددی، بابلیان.
          محاسبات عددی، دکتر نیکوکار.
          کتاب مهندسی کامپیوتر، خلاصه‌ درس.

      د) ساختمان‌های گسسته
        کتاب درسی: ساختمان‌های گسسته، دکتر قلی زاده.
        ریاضی گسسته، گریمالدی.
        ریاضی گسسته، ترمبلی.
        کتاب تست: پوران پژوهش

3) مجموعه‌ دروس مشترک (باضریب4)
تعداد - 30 سؤال، هر درس 6 سؤال

           الف) ساختمان‌داده‌ها
               کتاب درسی: ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در پاسکال، C++‎، هورویتز. 
               ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در جاوا، سارتج سهنی.
               ساختمان‌داده‌ها، سیمور لیپ‌شوتز.
              کتاب تست: ساختمان‌داده‌ها، مهندس مقسمی، درس و کنکور.
              جزوه‌ ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

          ب) نظریه‌ زبان‌ها و ماشین‌ها
              کتاب درسی: نظریه‌ زبان‌ها، سودکمپ، ترجمه‌ جلیلی.
              نظریه‌ زبان‌ها، پیتر لینز ، ترجمه‌ دکتر صراف‌زاده.
              کتاب تست: کتاب پوران‌ پژوهش.

      توضیح: (در دانشگاه تربیت‌معلم، کتابی تدریس می‌شود که نوشته‌ دو نویسنده‌ کره‌ای است و برای آموزش         نظریه‌ زبان‌ها بسیار عالی است. (ارمغان حسن نادری) چنان‌چه قبلا این درس را نگذرانده‌اید، توصیه می‌کنم، حتما به دنبال این کتاب باشید.)




           ج) مدارهای منطقی
              کتاب درسی: موریس مانو.
              کتاب تست: کتاب پوران‌ پژوهش، جلد آبی.
              کتاب راهیان ارشد، جلد دو.

            د) معماری کامپیوتر
               کتاب درسی: معماری کامپیوتر، موریس مانو.
               معماری و سازماندهی کامپیوتر، استالینگز.
               تست: کتاب پوران ‌پژوهش، جلد آبی.

ه) اصول طراحی سیستم عامل
              کتاب درسی: سیستم عامل، استالینگز.
              سیستم عامل، سیلبرشاتس.
              سیستم عامل، تننباوم.
             جزوه سیستم عامل موسسه پرسپولیس.
             تست: سیستم‌عامل، مقسمی، درس و کنکور.

4 ) مجموعه دروس تخصصی (با ضریب2)

    @ رشته‌ نرم‌افزار:
              25 سؤال - چهار درس، هر کدام 6 سؤال ، هر سال یکی از درس‌ها هفت‌سؤالی است.

          الف) اصول طراحی کامپایلر
               کتاب درسی: طراحی کامپایلر، آیهو.
               طراحی کامپایلر، قاسم‌ثانی، جزوه‌ دانشگاه شریف.
               کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلد سوم.

          ب) اصول طراحی زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی
                کتاب درسی: طراحی زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی، پِرَت
                جزوه‌ طراحی و پیاده‌سازی دانشگاه امیرکبیر.
                کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلد سوم.

         ج) اصول طراحی الگوریتم
            کتاب درسی: مقدمه‌ای بر طراحی الگوریتم، معروف و مشهور به CLRS
            طراحی الگوریتم، نیپولیتان، نعیمی‌پور.
            کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلد سوم.
            جزوه‌ طراحی الگوریتم، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

        د) اصول طراحی پایگاه‌ داده‌ها
           کتاب درسی: پایگاه‌ داده‌ها، سی جی دیت.
           پایگاه داده‌ها، رامز المصری.
           اصول طراحی بانک‌های اطلاعاتی، مصطفی حق‌جو.
           اصول طراحی پایگاه‌ داده‌ها، روحانی رانکوهی.
          کتاب تست: پایگاه‌ داده‌ها، مقسمی.





@  رشته‌ معماری کامپیوتر:
            الف) الکترونیک دیجیتال
              ب) انتقال داده
             ج) مدارهای الکتریکی
              د)VLSI 

@رشته‌ هوش‌ مصنوعی:

      الف) مدارهای الکتریکی
      ب‌) طراحی الگوریتم
      ج‌) هوش مصنوعی


  منابع کنکور کارشناسی ارشد – رشته ‌(مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات)  IT

1) زبان ‌تخصصی (با ضریب 1) ( 30 سؤال )

2) مجموعه دروس مشترک(با ضریب 2) ( هر درس 10 سؤال )

      الف) ساختمان‌های گسسته
            کتاب درسی: ساختمان‌های گسسته، دکتر قلی زاده.
            ریاضی گسسته، گریمالدی.
            ریاضی گسسته، ترمبلی.
            کتاب تست: پوران پژوهش.

     ب‌) ساختمان‌‌داده‌ها
         کتاب درسی: ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در پاسکال، C++‎، هورویتز. 
         ساختمان‌داده‌ها و الگوریتم‌ها در جاوا، سارتج سهنی.
         ساختمان‌داده‌ها، سیمور لیپ‌شوتز.
        کتاب تست: ساختمان‌داده‌ها، مهندس مقسمی، درس و کنکور.
       جزوه ساختمان‌داده‌ها، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

   ج) طراحی الگوریتم
      کتاب درسی: مقدمه‌ای بر طراحی الگوریتم، معروف و مشهور به CLRS
     طراحی الگوریتم، نیپولیتان، نعیمی‌پور.
     طراحی الگوریتم، قلی‌زاده.
     کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلد سوم.
     جزوه‌ طراحی الگوریتم، دکتر محمد قدسی، دانشگاه شریف.

 د‌) مهندسی نرم‌افزار
    کتاب درسی: مهندسی نرم‌افزار، پرسمن. (ویرایش پنجم و ششم).
    مهندسی نرم افزار، سامرویل (ویرایش پنجم).
    تحلیل و طراحی نرم‌افزار، بنت‌لی.
    مهندسی نرم افزار کلاسیک و شی‌گرا، ساش.







   ه‌) شبکه‌های کامپیوتری
       کتاب درسی: شبکه‌های کامپیوتری، اندرو اس تننباوم، ترجمه‌ ملکیان، زارعپور و پدرام.
       شبکه‌های کامپیوتری و انتقال داده، ویلیام استالینگز.
       کتاب تست: 3000 مسئله‌ حل شده در شبکه‌های کامپیوتری و انتقال‌داده، دکتر فتحی و مهندس صفائی.


   و‌) مدیریت فناوری اطلاعات
      کتاب درسی: جزوه‌ دانشگاه امیرکبیر.

@دروس دیگر ( با ضریب 1 )

3) هوش‌مصنوعی ( 10 سؤال )
    کتاب درسی: هوش مصنوعی، نوشته‌ راسل و نوروینگ.
    کتاب نکته و تست : مهندسی کامپیوتر، راهیان ارشد، جلد چهارم.

4) پایگاه داده‌ها ( 10 سؤال )
    کتاب درسی: پایگاه‌ داده‌ها، سی جی دیت.
    پایگاه داده‌ها، رامز المصری.
    اصول طراحی بانک‌های اطلاعاتی، مصطفی حق‌جو.
    اصول طراحی پایگاه‌ داده‌ها، روحانی رانکوهی.
    کتاب تست: پایگاه ‌داده‌ها، مقسمی.

5) سیستم‌عامل ( 10 سؤال )
    کتاب درسی: سیستم عامل، استالینگز.
    سیستم عامل، سیلبرشاتس.
    سیستم عامل، تننباوم.
    جزوه سیستم عامل موسسه‌ پرسپولیس.
    تست: سیستم‌عامل، مقسمی، درس و کنکور.

6) معماری ( 10 سؤال )
    کتاب درسی: معماری کامپیوتر، موریس مانو.
    معماری و سازماندهی کامپیوتر، استالینگز.
   کتاب تست: کتاب پوران ‌پژوهش، جلد آبی.

----------


## iman_n21

> سلام.
> 
> من سه سال پیش درسم تموم شده. 
> قبلا هم گفتم سیستم مشکل دارم.(تقریبا n بار ) 
> اگه کسی جزوه بدرد بخوری داره (یا حتی می تونه سیستم درس بده.) با هر قیمتی که بگه حاضرم ازش بخرم.
> بابا تو شیراز یه کلاس سیستم پیدا نمی شه.  
> 
> ممنون


از کتاب پوران پژوهش استفاده کن ( هم حجمش کمه هم ساده )
البته اگه خیلی مشکل داری باید کنار هر جزوه کنکوری که انتخاب میکنی مرجع رو یک نگاهی بندازی
کتاب مهندسی کامپیوتر (خلاصه 10 فصل) رو هم نگاه کن واسه جمع بندی کردن و اینکه بدونی سر و ته درس چیه خوبه
مرجع هم استالینگز بهتر از تننبامه (خیلی بهتره)

----------


## iman_n21

> سلام.
> مرسی مهندس iman_n21
> 
> ممکنه لطفا در مورد معماری هم راهنمایی کنید.


معماری رو من همین حالا مشغول خوندنشم
موریس مانو رو بخون + تستای پوران
البته جزوه پوران همون خلاصه مانوه
من اول از رو پوران خلاصه رو میخونم هر جا لازم شد میرم سراغ مانو
البته وقتی معماری داشتم (واحدشو) مانو رو پوکوندم
خوندنش واقعا لذت بخشه !
ترجمه سپیدنام
فصلهای 4-5-7-8-9 -11رو بخون
1-2-3 هم چکیده مدار منطقیه

توجه کن که این کتاب با یک مثال خاص رفته جلو (اولاش)
باید بری تو پوستش !

استادمون میگفت اونایی که میخوان امتحان ارشد بدن حتما معماری پیشرفته ارشد رو هم بخونن

----------


## HAIdle

سلام دوستان
امیدوارم موفق باشید
یه راهنمایی می خواستم از شما 
من امسال دارم برای هوش مصنوعی می خونم یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که به شدت با درس هوش مصنوعی مشکل دارم
کتاب راسل که متن انگلیسیش خیلی سنگین است ترجمه جعفرنژاد هم که وحشتناک و افتضاح است کتاب تست درست و حسابی هم که وجود نداره
اصلا نمی دونم بقیه چه جوری این درس را می خوانند کسی ایده ای چیزی نداره مثلا جزوه بچه های شریف و از این جور چیزها
اگه راهنماییم کنید خیلی ممنون می شم

----------


## someCoder

> سلام. منم امسال میخوام کنکور ارشد نرم افزار شرکت کنم. 
> در مورد درس کامپایلر میشه 2 تا منبع معرفی کنید.


کامپایلر که خیلی سر راسته سوالاش. مرجع اصلیش کتاب Compilers: Principles, Techniques and Tools  نوشته Aho و بروبکس‌(!) و  من هم از رو ترجمه مهندس سالخورده و دکتر دلداری خوندم و البته تستهاشم خوب هم نزدم! اما کتابش خوب بود!‌ (جناب مهندس سالخورده، یادت باشه که از آخر هم بهم نمره بد دادی! و من بازم کتابتو تبلیغ میکنم!)

----------


## ARA

الان 3 تا درس (سیستم عامل الگوریتم و پایگاه) پیشرفته رو بر میداری حدود 40 تومن هم میدی مرداد امتحان میدی اگه قبول شدی 250 تومن هم بقیش رو میدی و میشی دانشجوی پیام نور ترمی هم حدد 600    700 خرجت 

که نسبت به دولتی شبانه و ازاد تقریا نصفه 

به نظر من درسهاش جالبه چون خوندم ( ارزش داره بخونی ضرر نمکنی هم کاربردی و هم علمی )
اونهم که میگن معدلت بالا 14 باد دانشجو میشی نمره تراز شدت منظوره یعنی یکبار نمرات رو تراز میکنن (ترم قبل که اینجوری بود ) 

مدرکش هم هی بدک نیست البته بعد اینکه درسا رو پاس کردی ترم بعد میری ترم دوم در حالی که اگه تو همین کنکور که در راه اگه قبول شی مهر میری تازه ترم اول 

علاوه بر اون خیلی ها هستند که از کنکور تو پیام نور قبول میشن که باز از اونا هم جلو میافتی 

تنها بدیش اینه که ک پیام نور یک کمی بی در و پیکره و کسی جوابگوی کسی نیست 

راستی بعد قبولی نیز کلاسها هر دو هفته یکبار برگزار میشه و تقریبا اجباریه محل کلاسها تو اقدسیه هستش 

هر کی میخواد هم کار کنه و هم واسه کنکور وقت زیادی نگزاره و ارشد هم بخونه بهترین گزینه هست 

تا دیر نشده بجنبین چون آخرین وقتش 15 اسفند 

دفترچه و ثبت نامش رو هم برید از اینجا بگیرین 
www.pnu.ac.ir 

باز اگه سوالی داشتین خوشحال میشم کمکتون کنم 
یا علی

----------


## hpxyz

سلام  و خسته نباشید به همه دوستان
من خیلی دنبال یه جایی بودم که دوستان نظرات خود راجع به ارشد را نوشته باشند که خوشبختانه پیداش کردم ولی راستش همه 38 صفحه را مرور کردم ولی خیلی چیزی دستگیرم نشد . 
من از حالا میخام برای سال آینده برنامه ریزی کنم  نرم افزار یا هوش مصنوعی .ممنون میشم اونهایی که قبول شدند راهنمایی کنند . راستی سال آینده کنکور چه فرقی می کنه؟؟
 ضمنا سوالات امسال را از کجا میتونم پیدا کنم (لینک؟)
با تشکر

----------


## iran-apadana

سلام. خوب مثل اینکه قرار شد بحث کنکور کارشناسی ارشد 88 رو در اینجا ادامه بدیم.
اگه دوستان این جزوه ها رو دارن ممنون میشم بگید:
جزوه کامپایلر دکتر قاسم ثانی
جزوه پایگاه داده دکتر روحانی رانکوهی
جزوه ساختمان داده و طراحی الگوریتم دکتر قدسی
جزوه نظریه زبانها و ماشینهای دکتر موقر
جزوه فارسی کتاب CLRS
برای دروس ریاضی هم اگه جزوه ای دارین ممنون میشم.

----------


## multiTech

برای ریاضی مهندسی ، موسسه پرسپولیس - پارسه- یک کتاب منتشر کرده که واقعا بی نظیره و خیلی عالی تدریس کرده . بعد از هر مبحث هم تست های طبقه شده رو قرار داده با حل که خیلی خوب توضیح داده . نام مولفش رو خاطرم نیست.

موفق باشید.

----------


## iran-apadana

منظورتون کتاب آقای معتمدیه ؟

----------


## Developer Programmer

من تقریبا تمام کتابهای پوران پژوهش رو خریده بودم. تمام کتابهاش بی نظیر بود به جز سیستم عامل و ساختمان داده.

----------


## soheilajoon

سلام به همه دوستان!
من ترم 3 کارشناسی ناپیوسته سخت افزار هستم و میخوام برای هوش مصنوعی ارشد شروع کنم به درس خوندن .
 کلی منابع و این جور چیزها جمع کردم یه خورده هم البته شروع کردم به درس خوندن ولی سردرگم شدم, نمی دونم چه جوری بخونم یعنی کتاب به کتاب پیش برم یا از هر کتاب یه خورده بخونم, کدوم رو بیشتر بخونم کدوم رو کمتر!  :افسرده: 
خلاصه گیج گیج شدم!
کسی میتونه کمکم کنه؟

----------


## hamed_gibago

سلام من خودم هم می خوام شروع کنم برای خواندن ارشد
ترم 9 کامپیوتر هستم و امسال کنکور دارم
بهتره بگید که چه منابعی انتخاب کرده اید 
به نظر من که بهتره کتابهای مرجع رو بخونید و تستهای سری های قبل را بگیرید و بزنید تا با نحوه طرح سوالات آشنا شوید 
برنامه ریزی خیلی مهمه , چون باید معلوم کنید که کدام کتابها سختترند یا ارزش بیشتری برای خوندن دارند یا کدام درسها را بیشتر بخوانید و کدام درسها رو کمتر . 
حتما لیست منابعی که جمع کردید بزارید خیلی ممنون
موفق باشید

----------


## soheilajoon

این منابعیه که  من برای ارشد با کلی پرس و جو جمع کردم حالا نمی دونم چقدر مفیده!:
"مدار الکتریکی"  ویلیام هیت   ترجمه دیانی"ریاضی مهندسی"   دکتر نیکوکار"هوش مصنوعی"     دکتر فهیمی"ساختمان داده ها در C "  علیخانزاده"مدار منطقی"  نلسون"معماری کامپیوتر"  موریس مانو"سیستم عامل"  استالینگز   ترجمه دکتر پدرام"سیستم عامل"  سیلبر شاتز"تست ارشد  سیستم عامل , معماری , مدار منطقی , ساختمان داده" پوران پژوهشیه سری از کتاب ها رو هم دنبالشونم مثل "نظریه زبان  سود کمپ" و . . . .

ولی مشکل اصلی من بی برنامگیه! 
یه برنامه ریزی درست ندارم , کاش یکی کمکم کنه!

----------


## soheilajoon

کسایی که ارشد قبول شدن می شه بگن چه جوری درس خوندن؟
منظورم اینه که چطوری برای خودشون برنامه ریزی کردن؟
مثلا من باید کتاب به کتاب پیش برم یا از هر کتاب یه خورده بخونم, کدوم رو بیشتر بخونم کدوم رو کمتر!
روی کدوم درس وقت بیشتری بزارم؟
کسی میتونه کمک کنه؟

----------


## Developer Programmer

> کسایی که ارشد قبول شدن می شه بگن چه جوری درس خوندن؟


نمیدونم جستجو کردی یا همینطوری پست زدی.



> دوم رو بیشتر بخونم کدوم رو کمتر روی کدوم درس وقت بیشتری بزارم؟


برای کنکور چطور درس میخونن؟! بیخیال تفریحات و کلاسهای اضافی میشن. جزوات و کتابهای بدردبخور رو بسته به سطح علمی خویش(!) و گرایش رشته، میخرن و میخونن.  هر درسی که ضریبش بیشتر باشه و یا درسی که پایه علمی ضعیفتری دراون داشته باشی در اولویت قرار داره.



> من باید کتاب به کتاب پیش برم یا از هر کتاب یه خورده بخونم


بستگی به قدرت فهمت داره. 
ممکنه ریاضی گسسته رو بخونی تموم کنی و بعد بری سراغ یه کتاب جدید ... یهو ببینی گسسته فراموش شده. 
ممکنه بدون خوندن مدار منطقی، معماری کامپیوتر رو هم بفهمی ... ممکنه به عنوان پیشنیاز، اول مدار منطقی رو تموم کنی.
ممکنه هرچقدر هم که ریاضیات مهندسی بخونی بازهم فرقی واست نکنه و کلا بیخیالش بشی.

----------


## hamed_gibago

شما تازه ترم 3 هستی خیلی وقت واسه خوندن داری
به نظرم منابع مرجع رو که گرفتی بخون و برای هر درس هم کتاب تست بگیر و تست بزن تا با نحوه تستها آشنا شوی
به نظر من کسی که درسو مفهومی بخونه مطمئنا قبول می شه

----------


## powerboy2988

سلام من امسال کارشناسی ناپیوسته قبول شدم. می خوام واسه هوش بخونم سره همین این سایت رو بهتون معرفی می کنم.
www.forum.karshenasi.com

----------


## soheilajoon

از سایت  http://www.forum.karshenasi.com  چند تا کارنامه ارشد رو دیدم گفتم شاید به درد یکی مثل خودم بخوره:

----------


## soheilajoon



----------


## soheilajoon



----------


## soheilajoon



----------


## soheilajoon



----------


## iran-apadana

گرایش نرم افزار گرایش اصلی منه که باید براش بخونم. دروس تخصصی رو کنکور قبلی 47% زدم ولی در تستهای دروس مشترک با توجه به اینکه نظریه زبانها و معماری هیچی نخونده بودم و 12 تست اینجوری پرید، ولی واسه مدار منطقی کتاب موریس مانو ترجمه دکتر سپیدنام و همینطور جزوه دکتر نامور رو خونده بودم و با کمال تعجب هیچ تستی نتونستم بزنم... و 6 تا هم اینجا سفید. از دروس سیستم عامل و ساختمان داده ها که 12 تست بود فقط 9 تست زدم که خودتون حساب کنید چی شد.
تو کنکور فقط ذروس مشترک و ریاضی اهمیت داره و من مشکلم با معماری و نظریه زبان و مدارمنطقیه. دروس ریاضی در ریاضی مهندسی خیلی مشکل دارم و سال پیش هم هیچ تستی ازش نزدم. من یه سری جزوه درخواست کرده بودم که متأسفانه کسی جوابی نداد که داره یا نداره.
دوستان اگه برنامه ریزی خودشون رو برای کنکور بگن ممنون میشم چون اینجوری بقیه دوستان هم میتونن واسه خودشون با توجه به نیازشون یه برنامه تنظیم کنن.

----------


## afsharm

من یک برنامه نویس چند ساله با مدرک لیسانس نرم افزار از یکی از دانشگاه‌های دولتی تهران هستم. و چند(ین) سالی از فارغ التحصیلی بنده می‌گذرد. به نظر شما راحت‌ترین و کم دردسرترین رشته-گرایش کارشناسی ارشد برای من کدومه؟ یعنی این که کم ترین وقت را برای خواندن و تست زدن بگذارم و سعی کنم از اطلاعات کاری خودم که هر روز از آنها استفاده می‌کنم استفاده کنم. البته دقت کنید که من از موقعیت علمی و کاری خودم راضی هستم و فقط و فقط به مدرک آن برای کسب درآمد بیشتر نیاز دارم و معتقدم فوق لیسانس برای برنامه نویسان داخل ایران هیچ ارزشی ندارد و فقط به درد کلاس گذاشتن می‌خورد. ضمنا هیچ محدودیتی هم برای رشته-گرایش ندارم: نرم افزار، سخت افزار، آی تی، مدیریت، صنایع و...

----------


## whitehat

> معتقدم فوق لیسانس برای برنامه نویسان داخل ایران هیچ ارزشی ندارد و فقط به درد کلاس گذاشتن می‌خورد


پس بهتره از این فکر بیرون بیایید و به دنبال راه دیگری برای کسب درآمد بیشتر باشید

----------


## afsharm

> پس بهتره از این فکر بیرون بیایید و به دنبال راه دیگری برای کسب درآمد بیشتر باشید


دوست عزیز سالیان زیادی است که به طور مستقیم و غیر مستقیم و به صورت تجاری و غیر تجاری در صنعت نرم افزار ایران فعال هستم. دوستان زیادی در مقاطع مختلف تحصیلی، شرکت‌های مختلف برنامه نویسی و دیگر ادارات دولتی و غیر دولتی دارم. مدت‌های زیادی سعی در به کارگیری معلومات دانشگاهی خودم در کارم داشته‌ام و مدت‌ها به این موضوع فکر کرده‌ام که برای من که قرار است یک برنامه نویس باشم چه نیازی هست که معادلات لاپلاس، فیزیک مکانیک، مدارات الکترونیکی و حتی دروس ادبیات و معارف را یاد بگیرم. کم و بیش از وضعیت همکاران خودم در آن سوی آب‌ها هم خبر دارم و بر پایه همین تجربیات و دانسته‌ها با قاطعیت می‌گویم *دانشی که در کارشناسی ارشد خواهم آموخت در کارم بی تاثیر است* مگر در موارد بسیار خاص که آن هم خیلی خیلی غیر محتمل به نظر می‌رسد. شاید یک آدم با درجه Master of Science در آمریکا و کانادا بتواند از اطلاعات دانشگاهی‌اش در کارش (برنامه نویسی و توسعه نرم افزار) استفاده کند ولی در ایران هرگز.
پس یک بار دیگر از بقیه دوستان خواهش می‌کنم که اگر توصیه مفیدی برای بنده دارند منت گذاشته و راهنمایی بفرمایند.

----------


## impression

دوستان از این کارنامه های ارشدی که گذاشته شده چی میشه فهمید. من که هیچ ارتباط منطقی ای بین درصدها و رتبه اکتسابی پیدا نکردم.
اگه کسی چیزی میفهمه به ما هم بگه :گیج:

----------


## iran-apadana

با تشکر از دوستمون که جسارت کردن و کارنامه خودشون رو گذاشتن تا دیگران تحلیل کنن. 
دوست عزیز afsharm خان، اینجا قراره در مورد کنکور کارشناسی ارشد کامپیوتر بحث بشه و کاربران هر اطلاعاتی دارن به دیگران هم منتقل کنن. نیازی نیست شما بگید چه کاره هستید و چکار میکنید. اگر میخواهید ارشد شرکت کنید یا علی. اینجا نیازی به کلاس گذاشتن نیست. خیلی از اعضای این سایت مدرک ارشد دارن. ضمناً حالا مگه قراره هرکس ارشد گرفت کلاس بذاره یا مثلاً در ایران به دردش بخوره یا نخوره..!!؟
خیلی ها برای ادامه تحصیل به خارج از ایران میرن و خیلی ها هم فقط از روی علاقه میان ارشد میخونن و ادامه تحصیل میدن. بعضی ها هم ممکنه بخوان با مدرک گرفتن کلاس بذارن. هر کس دلیلی واسه خودش داره و دلیل هر کس هم محترمه. اینجا فقط بحث کنکور میشه نه اینکه چکاره هستیم.
به نظر من چون به گفته خودتون "با قاطعیت می‌گویم *دانشی که در کارشناسی ارشد خواهم آموخت در کارم بی تاثیر است*" پس بهتره وقت خودتون رو هدر ندید و افکار منفی خودتون در مورد ارشد رو به دیگران منتقل نکنید.
با عرض پوزش از دوستان.

----------


## afsharm

با تشکر از حسن توجه دوستان عزیز،




> بهتره وقت خودتون رو هدر ندید و افکار منفی خودتون در مورد ارشد رو به دیگران منتقل نکنید.


از دوستانی که فکر می‌کنند این حرف‌ها صرفا یک سری افکار منفی است خواهش می‌کنم با آگاهی از وضعیت بازار و صنعت نرم افزار ایران اقدام به ادامه تحصیل کنند چون به نظر می‌رسد از بعضی واقعیات تلخ اینجا بی اطلاع یا اقلا کم اطلاع هستند.
ضمنا من از شما راهنمایی خواسته بودم نه این که مرا به باد نصیحت بگیرید. لطفا اگر فکر می‌کنید راهی وجود ندارد لطف کرده و جواب ندهید. این طوری نه وقت انجمن گرفته می‌شه نه شما و نه من.

----------


## iran-apadana

دقیقاً همینطوره که میگید. ماشالا شما که در بازار کار و صنعت و این چیزها هستید. منم گفتم هرکس دلیلی داره واسه خودش برای ادامه تحصیل. منم مثل مدیر بخش جناب مدیر بخش نظر خودمو دادم. تو شهر ما اگه شما مدرک ارشد کامپیوتر داشته باشید با توجه به نیاز شدیدی که هست کمترین کاری که بهتون داده میشه تدریس در دانشگاهه و اگه دکترا داشته باشید عضو هیئت علمی دانشگاه میشید.
تا جایی که من میدونم مهندسین که شامل همه نوع مهندسی میشه (کامپیوتر، برق و ...) کار مهندسی انجام میدن و در صورت ادامه تحصیل از حالت کارشناسی بیرون میان و بیشتر کار علمی و تحقیقاتی انجام میدن. فکر نکنم کسی تلاش کنه با هزار و یک مشکل ارشد قبول بشه بعد بیاد کار برنامه نویسی یا چیزی مشابه این انجام بده. این کارا رو شاید یکی که مهندس نرم افزار هم نباشه انجام بده اما نه بصورت مهندسی شده. به هر حال اینجا جای بحث در مورد اینکه ارشد به چه کار میاد نیست. 
با توجه به حرفهایی که شما زدید و هدفی که دارید فکر نمیکنم ارشد به درد شما بخوره. اما بازم خودتون میدونید. این نظر منه و امیدوارم ناراحت نشده باشید.

کسی جزوه نظریه زبانهای دکتر موقر رو نداره؟

----------


## behzadi_eng

با سلام به همه ی دوستان 
برای حسن مطلع ورودم به این بخش اطلاعیه سازمان سنجش رو که امروز دانلود کردم خواستم ببینید تا هر کی می خواد برنامه ریزی کنه (البته اگه تا حالا این کارو نکرده ) یه خورده به خودش بیاد . در ضمن من خودم امسال اگه خدا بخواد توی کنکور IT (گرایش شبکه) شرکت میکنم . اگه کاری از دستم بر بیاد خوشحال میشم برای دوستام انجام بدم  :  

تاريخ و نحوه ثبت‌نام از داوطلبان آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 و چهاردهمين دوره المپياد علمي دانشجويي كشور اعلام شد 

سازمان سنجش آموزش کشور 07/07/87 

سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور بدين وسيله به اطلاع كليه داوطلبان متقاضي ثبت نام و شركت در آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 و چهاردهمين دوره المپياد دانشجويي كشور مي رساند كه ثبت نام براي شركت در آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 از ساعت 9 صبح روز يك شنبه 12/8/87 (دوازدهم آبان ماه 1387) به صورت اينترنتي آغاز مي‌شود و در پايان روز دوشنبه 20/8/87 (بيستم آبان ماه 1387) پايان مي‌پذيرد. 
اطلاعيه اين سازمان در خصوص شرايط و ضوابط و نحوه ثبت نام از داوطلبان روي پايگاه اينترنتي سازمان سنجش ودر نشريه پيك سنجش روزهاي دوشنبه 6/8/87 و 13/8/87 منتشر مي گردد. 
ضمناً به اطلاع مي رساند كه آزمون ورودي تحصيلات تكميلي (دوره‌هاي كارشناسي ارشد ناپيوسته داخل) سال 1388 در صبح و بعد از ظهر روزهاي چهارشنبه 23، پنج‌شنبه 24، جمعه 25 و شنبه 26 بهمن ماه 1387 برگزار خواهد شد.

روابط عمومي سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور

----------


## behzadi_eng

من تاپیکی تحت عنوان کارشناسی ارشد IT ایجاد کردم از تمامی دوستان علاقمند دعوت می کنم توی بخش شبکه  به اون رجوع کنند و نظراتشون رو مطرح کنند.

----------


## haniye-hoseini

کسی هست که امسال بخواد ارشد امتحان بده؟ کنکور 88

----------


## sami23ra

با سلام
در يكي از پست ها درباره پيام نور گفتيد.ميشه اطلاعات كامل تري بگيد! كسي ارشد پيام نور خونده؟من مي خواهم ارشد نرم افزار پيام نور بخونم اما درباره خود دانشگاه وچگونگي و خوب و بد بودنش ترديد دارم.براي قبولي چي بايد بخونم؟

----------


## leila.net

با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان کنکوری خودم !
اگه بهم نمی خندید یه چیزی بهتون بگم ! منم می خوام کنکور فوق شرکت کنم ولی تازه الان یادم افتاده که باید درس هم بخونم تا بتونم سوالات نچندان دلنشین کنکور رو جواب بدم , با این اوصاف خیال می کنم حتما هم حق منه که تو کنکور قبول بشم چون من تو پیام زور درس می خونم . حالا از شما دوستان عزیز و درس خون خودم می خوام تا اگه جزوه های شریف و یا احیانا تهران رو گیر آوردید به منه عاجز بینوا هم کمک کنید آخه من هر چی پول داشتم دادم برا دوره های MCSE و الان هم آه در بساط ندارم . در ضمن من چندتا از جزوه های پارسه رو دارم خواستید می تونیم معاوضه کنیم !

----------


## leila.net

با سلام !
من که کارشناسی رو ÷یام نور خوندم هیچ خیری ازش ندیدم . تنها چیزی که عایدم شد سرو کله زدن با یکسری آدم های نفهم و بی سوادان از خود راضی بود . از اول ترم تا آخرش باید یه سری مطالب بی ربط بخونی آخره سر هم با نمره های ناپلئونی قبول می شی . و بدبختی ها همچنان ادامه می یابد . 
البته اگه شما بلدین هی   بشنید و خر بزنید حتما تو پیا نور موفق می شید !

----------


## PHP000001

*با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز*
*من دانشجوی سال سوم نرم افزارم و میخام سال بعد تو کنکور ارشد شرکت کنم . دانشگاه آزاد درس میخونم. دبیرستان رشته تجربی بودم و ریاضیم ضعیفه. برای تقویت ریاضی با توجه به پایه ضعیفی که دارم چه پیشنهادی دارید؟*
*پیشاپیش Tanx*

----------


## PHP000001

*با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز*
*من دانشجوی سال سوم نرم افزارم و میخام سال بعد تو کنکور ارشد شرکت کنم . دانشگاه آزاد درس میخونم. دبیرستان رشته تجربی بودم و ریاضیم ضعیفه. برای تقویت ریاضی با توجه به پایه ضعیفی که دارم چه پیشنهادی دارید؟*
*پیشاپیش Tanx*

----------


## Developer Programmer

> *برای تقویت ریاضی چه پیشنهادی دارید؟*


این سئوالا چیه می پرسین ؟ 
کسی چیزی رو نباید پیشنهاد کنه؛ این تویی که از خودت شناخت کافی داری و می دونی کتاب، کلاس تقویتی و مطالعه بیشتر میتونه پیشرفتی حاصل کنه یانه

----------


## PHP000001

*ببخشید که سوالم رو اینطور مطرح کردم*
*منظورم بیشتر معرفی یک کتاب خوب بود که با توجه به پایه ضعیف من در ریاضیات به من کمک کنه*
*در مورد کتابای دکتر نیکوکار بعضیا میگن خوبه بعضیام میگن بده  نظر  دوستان چیه؟*

----------


## haririan

> سلام دوستان
> امیدوارم موفق باشید
> یه راهنمایی می خواستم از شما 
> من امسال دارم برای هوش مصنوعی می خونم یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که به شدت با درس هوش مصنوعی مشکل دارم
> کتاب راسل که متن انگلیسیش خیلی سنگین است ترجمه جعفرنژاد هم که وحشتناک و افتضاح است کتاب تست درست و حسابی هم که وجود نداره
> اصلا نمی دونم بقیه چه جوری این درس را می خوانند کسی ایده ای چیزی نداره مثلا جزوه بچه های شریف و از این جور چیزها
> اگه راهنماییم کنید خیلی ممنون می شم


سلام من هم پارسال خيلي مشكل داشتم اما امسال  نه . چند نكته كليدي هر كتابي را بايد چند بار بخواني و خلاصه نويسي كني. سوالات ده سال گذشته را طبقه بندي كن. از كتاب پر غلط پارسه استفاده نكن .

----------


## pushpush

> با سلام و خسته نباشید خدمت دوستان کنکوری خودم !
> اگه بهم نمی خندید یه چیزی بهتون بگم ! منم می خوام کنکور فوق شرکت کنم ولی تازه الان یادم افتاده که باید درس هم بخونم تا بتونم سوالات نچندان دلنشین کنکور رو جواب بدم , با این اوصاف خیال می کنم حتما هم حق منه که تو کنکور قبول بشم چون من تو پیام زور درس می خونم . حالا از شما دوستان عزیز و درس خون خودم می خوام تا اگه جزوه های شریف و یا احیانا تهران رو گیر آوردید به منه عاجز بینوا هم کمک کنید آخه من هر چی پول داشتم دادم برا دوره های MCSE و الان هم آه در بساط ندارم . در ضمن من چندتا از جزوه های پارسه رو دارم خواستید می تونیم معاوضه کنیم !


خنده نداره.تا دلت بخواد آدم کنکوری که میخوان قبول شن ولی هنوز شروع نکردند!!! :قهقهه:

----------


## manvaputra

> من امسال دارم برای هوش مصنوعی می خونم یه مشکلی که دارم اینه که به شدت با درس هوش مصنوعی مشکل دارم


 خوب دوست عزیز شما که اینقدر با این درس مشکل دارید اصلا چرا می خواین اینو بخونین؟

البته از من می شنوید فوق لیسانس تو ایران هیچی از نظر معلوماتی به ادم اضافه نمی کنه

----------


## BOB

سلام

تستهاي ارشد كامپيوتر از سال 79 تا 87 به همراه كليد آنها:
http://sharif.edu/~ghodsi/grad-exams/index.html

موفق باشيد

----------


## roodgoneh

ریاضی مهندسی مشکل خیلی هاست .موسسه پارسه دوتا کتاب داره که فروشین منظورم جزوه نیست کتابه که مولفش دکتر معتقدیه. من خودم با این درس مشکل داشتم اما این کتاب مشکل منو حل کرد تازه اون موقع این درسو فهمیدم

----------


## iran-apadana

سلام به دوستان عزیز.
متأسفانه برای من مشکلی پیش اومد که نتونستم بخونم. واسه همتون دعا میکنم موفق باشید. خودمم امسال ثبت نام کردم و در آزمون شرکت میکنم.
موفق باشید.

----------


## سپنج35

سلام، سال پیش به همت برخی از دوستان قبل از کنکور بحثهای جالبی در یکی از فروم ها دنبال میشد و بعد از کنکور هم تقریبا چند ماهی فعال بود.
امسال وبلاگ ارشدخان عزیز، زحمت بسیاری کشید، ولی برای بحث روی سوالات دیدم که کامنت وبلاگ نظم و راحتیش نسبت به فروم کمتره، به همین خاطرم اومدم اینجارو احیا کنم!

برای اولین پست هم سوالات ریاضی و مشترک رو (هر چند که کیفیتش چندان خوب نشد،ولی میشه خوندش) آپلود کردم.
منتظر شروع بحث هستم. 
عبداله.

----------


## سپنج35

من منتظر ادامه بحث( ادامه از وبلاگ) هستم، 
هر کی اومد یه ندایی بده :تشویق: ! منکه نمیتونم با خودم بحث کنم آخه :چشمک: !

----------


## sahar

سلام آقای عبدالله من اومدم اینجا بالاخره.خوب راستی شما درصداتو نگفتی شاید انگیزه بشه بقیه هم درصداشونو بگن به نظر من بد نیست باعث میشه تا حدی از وضع خودمون باخبر بشیم

----------


## سپنج35

راستش با این کلید من ترجیح میدم درصد نگیرم! ولی محض اطمینان عرض کنم که زبان 20، مشترک حوالی 25 تا 30 - DB هم 25- OS و هوش هرکدوم 8- معماری 30-
البته انتظارهم ندارم قبول بشم.

----------


## سپنج35

من هنوز اعتراض ندادم ، سال قبل اعتراضا محدودیت تعدادی داشت، یعنی هر کس فقط میتونست برای  10 تا(فکر کنم) اعتراض بنویسه. امسالم اینطوریه؟من چون کامپیوتر هم دادم، میخوام اوناییرو که مطمئنم اعتراض بدم!

----------


## sahar

پس بصورت جدی کامپیتر شرکت کرده بودی یا IT؟ولی ناراحت نباش من تا حالا درصدایی بهتر از این ندیدم.از وضعیت بقیه چی خبر داری البته اونایی که IT بودن.راستی یه چیز دیگه به نظر تو سوال97 سیستم عامل درسته؟یا سوال 100

----------


## سپنج35

واقعیتش من سوال 96 رو حل کردم و 4.5 آوردم که توی هیچ گزینه ای نبود، به همین خاطرم زیاد روی 97 نموندم و رد شدم ازش! ولی الانم با اینکه فرق هر یک از این 4 گزینه رو میدونم ولی نمیدونم منظور سوال چیه و از کجامیشه مطمئن شد که کدوم جوابه! من برای نرم افزار خونده بودم، در کنارش درس مهندسی نرمافزار هم خوندم تا ITهم بزنم!

----------


## Neda2008

کتاب های پوران پژوهش خیلی خوبه ( البته برا کنکور دانشگاه آزاد ) من از اونا استفاده کردم و قبول شدم البته  در کنارش  بعضی جزوات پارسه هم باشه( مثل الگوریتم و نظریه زبان ) بهتره.
کنکور سراسری بیشتر باید مراجع اصلی رو خوند که سخت نیست ولی زمان بره.

----------


## sahar

سوال97 جواب سازمان سنجش حافظه مشترک ولی تا اونجایی که من می دونم تبادل پیام یه راه حل برای حافظه مشترک تا فرایند ها دچار مشکل نشند(مثل بن بست و ورود همزمان)نظرت چیه؟سوال 100 چی؟راستی کنکور کامپیوترم به این افتضاحی بود تو کدوم فکر می کنی قبول می شی؟

----------


## سپنج35

سوالات کامپیوتر هم کم از آی تی نداشتن، بخصوص روز دوم که خیلی خیلی بد و سلیقه ای بود!
سوالایی مثل 997 به نظر من جواب *کاملا* وابسته به سلیقه طراحه و تا جاییکه میتونم بجای اینجور سوالا من میرم دنبال سوالای حل کردنی مثل 100 :چشمک: ! البته 100 هم حل کردنی نیست و تنها نکته ای که داره اینه که صورت سوال گفته منابع  *READ ONLY* هستن! برای اینجور منابع هم که چون تغییر نمیکنند، میشه هر چند تا فرایند ازشون استفاده کنن، بون اینکه بن بستی پیش بیاد!
مشکل بزرگ من باز در سوال بعدی این بود:یعنی سوال 101، من اینو با اطمینان حل کردم و گزینه 3 رو آوردم، ولی کلید 2 زده باز!!
*با این کلیدها* به قبولی آی تی که نمیتونم فکر کنم، یه امید کوچکی به کامپیوتر دارم!

----------


## sahar

نمی دونم چی بگم من فقط می دونم خیلی خونده بودم و توقع زیر 20 داشتم ولی اینجوری شاید مجاز نشم

----------


## سپنج35

راستی شماره تلفنی از سازمان سنجش ندارین؟ اینم کلیدیه که اسکن کردن اینا!!
http://www6.sanjesh.org/Arshad/1387/...130_1277-1.php
ناقصه، ولی هنز درستش نکردن، ایمیلی هم که رو سایتش گذاشتن، Fail میشه!

----------


## sahar

راستی نمی دونی پارسال اعتراضا چقدر تاثیر داشته اصلا سوالی حذف یا تغییر داده شد؟

----------


## hossein taghi zadeh

با سلام

تصحيح كليد 4 سال اخير

----------


## سپنج35

از کامپیوتر تا دلتون بخواد خذف شد! فقط از 30 تا سوال دروس مشترک 10 تاش حذف شد( که امثال من کلی وقت صرف اونا کرده بودیم) 
مثل اینکه عیر از منو شما کسی از بجه ها نمی آد اینجا، اگه خواستین آی دی من زیر پروفایلم هست برای چت.

----------


## سپنج35

راستی، شما 101 و 99 رو حل کردین؟

----------


## sahar

سوال99 درست حل کردم ولی 101 چون اضطراب داشتم نتونستم درست حل کنم ولی وقتی اومدم خونه دقیقا جواب گزینه2 شد

----------


## akhondak

سلام  :لبخند: 
من درصدای ضایعم  :خجالت: رو میگم فقط بگین مجاز میتونم بشم یا نه؟ اصلا قبول شدن رو که فکرشم نمیکنم.
البته قبلش بگم که حتی یک ساعت هم برای ارشد وقت نذاشتم همینجوری ثبت نام کردم، ترم پیش  انقدر واحد گرفته بودم که وقت خوندن نداشتم. البته میتونستم اندازه روزی یه ساعت وقت برای مطالعه جور کنم.
اما گفتم این وقت کم که اثری نداره، حتی نصف درسا رو هم نمیتونم فقط یه دور روخونی کنم. پس چرا از همین اوقات فراغت کمی هم که دارم بزنم و به خودم فشار بیارم.

همین درصدایی هم که زدم تنها با توجه به چیزایی که از زمانی که درسو پاس کردم تو ذهنم مونده زدم.
الانم برام فقط مهمه که حداقل تو گرایش تجارت مجاز بشم که خیلی جلوی خانواده سرافکنده نباشم که بگن چه پسر خنگی داریم. 

بهرحال اینکه اگه خیلی درصدام خجالت آوره بهم نخندین.

زبان 59
مشترک 5     :خجالت:   توروخدا نخندین. خب آخه درسای مشترک مثل گسسته و ساختمان مال ترم یک الی 3 هست، 3 سال گذشته. چطور یادم باشه فرمولا و مطالب؟ همین 5 درصدم از جواب دادن به نرم افزار و شبکه که جدیدتر پاس کردم بدست اومده
مدیریت 33 یا 37 
پایگاه 50 
هوش 0 یا شاید منفی (یادم نیست بعضی سوالا رو چی زدم)
سیستم 16


یه سوال دیگه هم این میانگینی که بچه ها تو وبلاگ صحبتشو میکردن از جمع درصد همه درسا و تقسیم بر 7 (تعداد کل درسا) بدست میاد؟
یا برای کسی مثل من که معماری رو اصلا جواب نداده، میتونه تقسیم بر 6 کنه؟

----------


## sahar

پس من باید خودم بکشم که کلی خوندم و درصدام اینه
زبان33
مشترک20
پایگاه16
هوش41
سیستم4-
معماری21

----------


## sahar

نه تقسیم بر 9 امسال مشترک ضریب 4

----------


## akhondak

ممنون سحر خانم. فقط نگفتی امیدی هست مجاز بشم؟

ایشاالله که شما قبول بشی. من که قبول نشدن برام ناراحتی نداره چون سر جلسه هم با امید قبولی نرفتم،
اما شما که انقدر زحمت کشیدین و وقت گذاشتین زور داره نتیجه نگیرین.

----------


## sahar

حقیقتش من خودمم بعید می دونم قبول شم ولی بستگی داره بقیه چه جوری دادن اصلا نمی شه چیزی حدس زد و اصولا توی ارشد مثل اینکه تضمینی نیست که بخونی قبول شی سوالا امسال افتضاح بود من نمی دونم سیستم عامل تو چه جوری 16 زدی شایدم شانسی نه؟

----------


## marzeh_kherabady

ایا واقعا 10 سئوال ازدروس مشترک حذف شده اند.اون سئوالات کدام اند

----------


## iroonidotnet

اینجا محلی برای چت کردن نیست .

----------


## babakabdollahi

من از دوستان گرامی خواهشمندم اگر کسی میدونه که چطوری میتونم جزوات و تمرینهای شریف رو از اینترنت گیر بیارم منو راهنمایی کنه.مرسی.

----------


## neda falah

منم واقعا به راهنمايي نياز دارم.هر كس كه تو اين زمينه موفق شده به منم اطلاع بده.من حاظرم گروهي كاري رو انحام بدم.دارم دنباله جزوههاي بچه هاي شريف ,تهران,..ميگردم.بدست آوردم ميگم.

----------


## saeid_gobadi

[quote=hamid1353;146637]با سلام حضور دوستان عزیز

در توضیحات ارسالی از سوی موسسه پارسه جمله ای را مشاهده کردم که لازم دیدم هم عین آن و هم شرحی بر آن را ذکر نمایم . در توضیحات آمده است :

" چشم انداز آینده پارسه گذر از مرحله ایجاد تسهیلات علم آموزی و دانش اندوزی و اطلاع رسانی و ورود به مرحله تولید علم و دانش است .هدف اصلی پارسه آن است که دانش آموختگان فارغ از آزمون های ورودی دانشگاه ها ، در کنار این موسسه دانش خود را به روز کنند تا رسالت خود را برای کمک به حضور پر قدرت کشور در عرصه رقابت جهانی به انجام رساند . "

....


آقا واقع گل گفتين، حرف دل خيليا رو زدين.

----------


## odiseh

سلام
لطفا پاسخ منو کسی یا کسانی بدن که ارشد نرم افزار یک دو سال پیش قبول شدن:
من حدود 8 ساله که لیسانسمو گرفته ام و می خوام فوق بخونم. توی دوره لیسانس دانشجوی خیلی درس خونی نبودم.

از کجا شروع کنم؟ کدوم جزوات رو بخونم؟

با تشکر

----------


## haririan

سلام 
سوالات كارشناسي ارشد مهندسي آزاد 88 
رو توي پست زير گذاشتم 
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...B1%D8%B4%D8%AF

حريريان

----------


## pesar irooni

چرا دنبال جزوات شریف هستید؟
من خودم زمانی که میخواستم واسه ارشد start بزنم خیلی دنبال جزوه هاشون بودم ولی اونا (بچه های امیرکبیر) بیشتر رو کتاب تکیه داشتند و زیاد اهل جزوه نیستند. من خودم هم از کتاب خوندم و نتیجه گرفتم. شما اگه میخواید به بهونه جزوه سراغ کتاب نرید تو این میدان یعنی کنکور ارشد (احتمالا) موفق نخواید شد.

----------


## mh1365

salam aghaye pesar irooni
lotf konid baraye man manabe dorosto hesabie arshad ro befrestid..
chon mikham ba ye rotbeye khoooooob ghabool sham
be sepas  montazere javabetoon hastam

----------


## haririan

پاسخنامه آزمون كارشناسي ارشد رشته مهندسي كامپيوتر دانشگاه آزاد 1388

           ((--------               ويرايش سوم        --------))

از اينجا دانلود كنيد : http://www.mediafire.com/?nzd3kmz2k31

----------


## cups_of_java

برای دریافت جزوات ارشد شربف می تونین با email من تماس بگیرید.
behradz در gmail.com

----------


## forough67

سلام دوستانشما که اکثرا با پارسه موافق نیستید چه جزواتی رو پیشنهاد میکنید؟؟؟من به کمی راهنمایی نیاز دارم

----------


## gavanbakht

جزوات ارشد مهندسی فناوری اطلاعات

----------


## bijibuji

سلام.
همونطور که می دونیم، نمره تراز علمی هر درس با توجه به درصد و ضریب اون درس و همینطور میانگین کل نفرات در اون درس و انحراف معیار محاسبه می شه.
از اونجا که این محاسبات وقت گیر هستند، خواستم بدونم دوستان نرم افزاری ندارن که این عدد رو محاسبه کنه؟ یعنی درصد بهش بدیم و تراز بگیریم.
ممنون می شم کمکم کنید ...

----------


## mehdi_turbo

سلام

اگه فرمولش همينه كه گفتي كار 10 دقيقه اس نوشتنش ولي من شخصا وقت نمي كنم به خدا

----------


## bijibuji

> سلام
> 
> اگه فرمولش همينه كه گفتي كار 10 دقيقه اس نوشتنش ولي من شخصا وقت نمي كنم به خدا


من خودم نوشتمش. وقت رفع عیب هم نداری؟
Visual Basic 6

----------


## azamtorabi

سلام.کسی از دوستان جزوه‌ی طراحی و پیاده‌سازی دانشگاه امیرکبیر رو نداره برای ما بزاره.ممنون میشیم اگه کسی داره اونو از بقیه دریغ نکنه. :لبخند:

----------


## sniper_I

سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری
خوبید؟
درسها؟
رقیبا؟ :چشمک: 
من تازه اومدم اینجا،اگرچه باید خیلی وقت پیش میومدم.
سوال اول: من اول دارم کتابای مرجع رو می خونم بعد میرم رو نکته و تست، خیلیا میگن کارم اشتباهه و دارم وقت تلف می کنم همین باعث میشه گاهی از خوندن کتابهای پر حجمی مثل OS استالینگز زده بشم و بپیچونمش :افسرده:  نظر شما چیه؟

----------


## tohidshamspour

> سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری
> خوبید؟
> درسها؟
> رقیبا؟
> من تازه اومدم اینجا،اگرچه باید خیلی وقت پیش میومدم.
> سوال اول: من اول دارم کتابای مرجع رو می خونم بعد میرم رو نکته و تست، خیلیا میگن کارم اشتباهه و دارم وقت تلف می کنم همین باعث میشه گاهی از خوندن کتابهای پر حجمی مثل OS استالینگز زده بشم و بپیچونمش نظر شما چیه؟


بنظر من باید تا مهر یا حداکثر آبان ماه کتابای مرجع رو تموم میکردی اگه تازه شروع کردی مطمئن باش نمیرسی.بهتره کتابای کنکوری بخونی و جاهایی که متوجه نمیشی به مرجع رجوع کنی.موفق باشی

----------


## Mamdos

> سلام به همه دوستان کنکوری
> خوبید؟
> درسها؟
> رقیبا؟
> من تازه اومدم اینجا،اگرچه باید خیلی وقت پیش میومدم.
> سوال اول: من اول دارم کتابای مرجع رو می خونم بعد میرم رو نکته و تست، خیلیا میگن کارم اشتباهه و دارم وقت تلف می کنم همین باعث میشه گاهی از خوندن کتابهای پر حجمی مثل OS استالینگز زده بشم و بپیچونمش نظر شما چیه؟


به نظر بنده به هیچ وجه گول این حرف‌ها رو نخورید! البته تمرین حتماً حل بکنید ولی لزومی نداره تستی باشه (اگر هم تستیه به صورت تشریحی حلش کنید و به هیج وجه از نکته‌ها و روش‌های تستی استفاده نکنید). تا یکی دو ماه آخر سعی کنید خودتون رو در *مفهوم* قوی کنید، یعنی تلاشتون این باشه که بر مباحث مسلط بشید. به نظر من کسی با تست زدن صرف به مباحث مسلط نمی‌شه! تست زدن فقط برای افزایش سرعت لازمه نه برای یاد گرفتن، که اون هم می‌تونه در یکی دو ماه آخر انجام بشه.
بنابراین سعی کنید از کتاب استالینگز لذت ببرید! اگر وسطش خسته می‌شید کمی به درس خوندنتون تنوع بدید (مثلاً من گاهی قسمت‌هایی رو که ارتباط مستقیمی به درس نداشتند و توی کنکور نمی‌اومدن می‌خوندم، مثل کتاب زبان‌های برنامه‌سازی سبستا که وسطش مصاحبه داره! یا کتاب سیستم عامل سیلبرشاتز که آخراش در مورد تاریخچه‌ی سیستم عامل‌ها توضیح داده. گاهی سر زدن به وب و مطالب جالب مرتبط با درس هم کمک می‌کنه، مثلاً برای درس سیستم عامل، مصاحبه‌های لینوس توروالدز رو که در مورد تصمیمات طراحی لینوکس حرق زده پیدا کنید) یا درس‌های دیگه رو هم وسط درسی که ازش خسته شدید بخونید.
درس‌ها رو با دید کاربردی بخونید نه با دید کنکور دادن و درس! و سعی کنید ایده‌های جالبشون رو درک کنید، فکر کنید ببینید در دنیای واقعی به چه دردی می‌خورند، احیاناً گاهی امتحانشون کنید و خلاصه ازشون لذت ببرید. مطمئن باشید زمان اضافی‌ای که می‌ذارید ارزشش رو داره چون کیفیت یادگیری رو به شدت بالا می‌بره. حداقل نظر و تجربه‌ی من اینه!
ضمناً به خوندن صرف اکتفا نکنید، بعد از تموم شدن هر مطلب و در فاصله‌های منظم تمریناتش رو به صورت تشریحی حل کنید تا یادتون نره.

----------


## zareei_ta

سلام كتاب هاي پارسه رو از كجا ميتونم تهيه كنم .ايا تو انقلاب پيدا ميشه ؟
اخه شنيدم هر كي عضو پارسه هست ميتونه كتاباشو بگيره

----------


## sniper_I

منمون Mamdos جان(خیلی دوست دارم بدونم مهنیش چیه :چشمک: )
راسستش نظرات منم خیلی شبیه به حرفهاتونه، همه سعیمو میذارم که مفهوم رو بگیرم، فقط یه مشکل بزرگی که دارم اینه که وقتی میرسم به تمرنات حوصله حل کردنشونو ندارم و زود از روشون رد می شم. منم اعتقاد زیادی به تست زنی ندارم و دوست دارم اول مفهو رو یاد بگیرم،اگرچه می ترسم با این روند برای دور دوم و احتمالا سوم وقت نشه.
در یه مورد مهم هم دوست دارم راهنماییم کنین و اونم اینکه مطالبی که می خونم خیلی زود فراموشم میشه مخصوصا مطالبی که برام تازگی داره، البته وقتی دورشون می کنم مشکلم حل میشه، مثلا در مورد مشبکه ها تو گسسته این جور بود و تو دور دوم تونستم بفهممش.
به نظرتون شرکت کردن تو کنکورهای آزمایشی تا چه حد می تونه مهم باشه، راستش من زیاد به کلاس کنکور و گنکور آزمایشی اعتقاد ندارم.
ممنون :لبخند:

----------


## Mamdos

> منمون Mamdos جان(خیلی دوست دارم بدونم مهنیش چیه)
> راسستش نظرات منم خیلی شبیه به حرفهاتونه، همه سعیمو میذارم که مفهوم رو بگیرم، فقط یه مشکل بزرگی که دارم اینه که وقتی میرسم به تمرنات حوصله حل کردنشونو ندارم و زود از روشون رد می شم. منم اعتقاد زیادی به تست زنی ندارم و دوست دارم اول مفهو رو یاد بگیرم،اگرچه می ترسم با این روند برای دور دوم و احتمالا سوم وقت نشه.
> در یه مورد مهم هم دوست دارم راهنماییم کنین و اونم اینکه مطالبی که می خونم خیلی زود فراموشم میشه مخصوصا مطالبی که برام تازگی داره، البته وقتی دورشون می کنم مشکلم حل میشه، مثلا در مورد مشبکه ها تو گسسته این جور بود و تو دور دوم تونستم بفهممش.
> به نظرتون شرکت کردن تو کنکورهای آزمایشی تا چه حد می تونه مهم باشه، راستش من زیاد به کلاس کنکور و گنکور آزمایشی اعتقاد ندارم.
> ممنون


خواهش می‌کنم! ضمناً شناسه‌ی بنده مخففِ مخففِ اسممه، که فکر می‌کنم واضح باشه!

در مورد مشکلی که گفتید خب دقیقاً مشکل اینه که تمرین حل نمی‌کنید! و اگه مطالب یادتون نره تعجب داره. در فواصل زمانی خاصی باید مرور و تمرین کنید، شبیه شیوه‌ای که جعبه لایتنرها به کار می‌برن. مثلاً وقتی مبحث رو یه دور خوندید، چند روز بعدش تمرین‌هاش رو حل کنید و چند روز بعدش دوباره یه مرور بکنید، و در فواصل چند هفته‌ای، کافیه که تعداد کمی تمرین ازشون حل کنید. این طوری می‌ره توی حافظه‌ی بلندمدت‌تون.

در مورد کلاس کنکور هم خب فکر می‌کنم بستگی به خود آدم داره. اگر خیلی سختتونه که با خوندن درس‌ها رو بفهمید و از نظر هزینه و زمان براتون صرف می‌کنه، شاید بد نباشه. البته من تجربه‌ای ندارم.
در مورد کنکور آزمایشی، برعکس، اکیداً توصیه می‌شه! چون باعث می‌شه سطح و رتبه‌ی خودتون رو بفهمید، انگیزه‌ی بیشتری برای درس خوندن پیدا کنید و بیشتر تلاش کنید. برای من که خیلی مفید بود. بدون کنکور آزمایشی یه مقدار آدم در تاریکیه و نمی‌دونه رتبه‌ش ۵۰ می‌شه یا ۵۰۰؟! البته کنکور آزمایشی باید خوب باشه، فکر می‌کنم برای پارسه از همه بهتره چون سؤالات استاندارد و جامعه‌ی آماری خیلی خوبی هم داره، هرچند گرون هم هست.
جایگزین کنکور آزمایشی می‌تونه این باشه که در شرایط واقعی از خودتون کنکورهای سال‌های گذشته (یا مثلاً کنکور آزمایشی‌های پارسه که از یکی گرفتید) رو امتحان بگیرید و درصدتون رو با درصد شرکت‌کنندگان اون کنکورها مقایسه کنید تا رتبه‌تون دستتون بیاد.

نکته‌ی آخر هم برنامه‌ریزیه که هیچ کس انجام نمی‌ده ولی فوق‌العاده واجبه! یعنی از الان باید بدونید که در سه ماه باقی‌مانده تا کنکور دقیقاً چه درس‌هایی را در چه هفته‌ها یا روزهایی می‌خوانید و کی تمام می‌شوند و کی تمرین‌هایشان را حل می‌کنید و غیره. به نظر من اگر کسی برنامه‌ریزی کنه و بهش عمل کنه، رتبه‌ش نسبت به حالت عادی تقسیم بر ۵ می‌شه!

----------


## sniper_I

ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون
سعی می کنم برنامم رو عوض کنم.
بازم ممنون از راهنمایی هاتون
فقط یه سوال، می شه بگید شما کدوم دانشگاه می خونید؟؟؟

----------


## roberty

سلام
آقا تکلیف مارو روشن کنید...

من تا دو الی 30 ترم دیگه از دانشگاه آزاد تهران جنوب لیسانس کامپیوتر میگیرم...

آیا امکان داره یه لیسانس تهران جنوب دولتی تهران (( روزانه یا شبانه )) قبول بشه یا اینکه من دارم غلط زیادی میکنم که همچین ادعایی رو مطرح میکنم ؟؟؟

الان حدود 50 واحد دیگه مونده تا لیسانس بگیرم... گرایشم هم سخت افزار هست... از چه موقعی باید برای ارشد شروع کنم ؟؟

کارشناسی ارشد موسسه ای مثل قلمچی (( برای کنکور لیسانس )) نداره تا اونجا ثبت نام کنیم و هم درس دانشگاه رو بهتر یاد بگیریم و هم برای کنکور آماده بشیم ؟؟

به نظر شما من برم پارسه ثبت نام کنم یا اینکه خودم بشینم بخونم و فقط کنکور آزمایشی بدم ؟؟

تو کارشناسی ارشد واقعا آدم با سواد میشه یا اینکه مثل لیسانس فقط یه مشت علوم بدرد نخور به مخ ما میچپونند ؟؟ 

ممنون میشم اگه توضیح بدید.

----------


## strongxxx

> آیا امکان داره یه لیسانس تهران جنوب دولتی تهران (( روزانه یا شبانه )) قبول بشه یا اینکه من دارم غلط زیادی میکنم که همچین ادعایی رو مطرح میکنم ؟؟؟


چرا كه نه ؟ شما زحمت بكش حتما قبول ميشين 
راستي اين بچه هاي سخت افزار جزوه هاي الكترونيك ديجيتال ، انتقال داده و vlsi اگه دارن
لطف كنن اينجا بذارن ملت دعاشون كنن

----------


## ali_yousefian19

> سلام
> آقا تکلیف مارو روشن کنید...
> 
> من تا دو الی 30 ترم دیگه از دانشگاه آزاد تهران جنوب لیسانس کامپیوتر میگیرم...
> 
> آیا امکان داره یه لیسانس تهران جنوب دولتی تهران (( روزانه یا شبانه )) قبول بشه یا اینکه من دارم غلط زیادی میکنم که همچین ادعایی رو مطرح میکنم ؟؟؟
>  ...
> ممنون میشم اگه توضیح بدید.


برای اینکه روحیه ای داده باشم میگم که دو تا دوستام که تو یک موسسه آموزش عالی درپیت تو اصفهان درس میخوندن بودن پارسال یکیشون تو امیر کبیر و اون یکی علم صنعت قبول شد.دوتاشون روزانه
در ضمن بخاطر اینکه نا پیوسته میخوندن، تو دانشگاه درسهای نظریه زبان و مدار الکتریکی را نگذرانده بودند.
موفق باشد

----------


## smile17

> دو تا دوستام که تو یک موسسه آموزش عالی درپیت تو اصفهان درس میخوندن بودن پارسال یکیشون تو امیر کبیر و اون یکی علم صنعت قبول شد.دوتاشون روزانه


من دارم تو همین موسسه آموزش عالی درپیت تو اصفهان درس می خونم....میبینی چقدر دنیا کوچیکه

----------


## Mamdos

> الان حدود 50 واحد دیگه مونده تا لیسانس بگیرم... گرایشم هم سخت افزار هست... از چه موقعی باید برای ارشد شروع کنم ؟؟


کاملاً دست خودتونه و بستگی به تسلط‌تون روی درس‌ها داره. اگر بعضی درس‌های کارشناسی (به خصوص درس‌های پایه مثل ساختمان داده، مدار منطقی، نظریه زبان‌ها، معماری کامپیوتر و سیستم عامل که دروس مشترک رو در کنکور تشکیل می‌دن) رو مفهومی یاد نگرفتید سعی کنید برای اون درس‌ها این کار رو انجام بدید. زود شروع کردن این مزیت رو داره که لازم نیست عجله‌ای بخونید و فعلاً هفته‌ای سه چهار ساعت کافیه. بدیش اینه که اگر مفهومی نخونید یادتون می‌ره. ضمناً برنامه‌ریزی هم در این جور موارد خیلی به درد می‌خوره (مثلاً تا آخر تابستون یادگیری درس‌ها رو تموم کنید تا بعدش فقط مسأله و تست حل کنید).



> آیا امکان داره یه لیسانس تهران جنوب دولتی تهران (( روزانه یا شبانه )) قبول بشه یا اینکه من دارم غلط زیادی میکنم که همچین ادعایی رو مطرح میکنم ؟؟؟


یکی از بچه‌هایی که امسال نرم‌افزار شریف قبول شده، کاردانی و سپس کارشناسی ناپیوسته‌ی علمی-کاربردی (هر دو مشهد) خونده.
در ضمن من شنیدم که نصف قبولی‌های کنکور ارشد سراسری، فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاه آزاد هستند. (منبعش رو یادم نیست)



> کارشناسی ارشد موسسه ای مثل قلمچی (( برای کنکور لیسانس )) نداره تا اونجا ثبت نام کنیم و هم درس دانشگاه رو بهتر یاد بگیریم و هم برای کنکور آماده بشیم ؟؟
> به نظر شما من برم پارسه ثبت نام کنم یا اینکه خودم بشینم بخونم و فقط کنکور آزمایشی بدم ؟؟


از نظر آزمون آزمایشی احتمالاً پارسه بزرگ‌ترین جامعه‌ی آماری رو داره و سؤال‌هاش هم نسبتاً استانداردن، البته طبیعتاً کمی گرون هم هست. البته امسال که نیاز نیست توی آزمون شرکت کنید. در مورد کلاس‌ها نمی‌دونم. باید از کسی پرسید که خودش شرکت کرده باشه. اما احتمالاً باز هم بستگی به خودتون داره، اگر درس‌ها رو قبلاً خوب یاد نگرفتید و خودآموزی هم براتون مشکله و از نظر هزینه هم مشکلی ندارید، احتمالاً شرکت در کلاس‌ها توصیه می‌شه. البته به نظر من کسی که می‌خواد کارشناسی ارشد بخونه (اون هم در رشته‌ی کامپیوتر) زشته نتونه خودش مطالب رو یاد بگیره!



> تو کارشناسی ارشد واقعا آدم با سواد میشه یا اینکه مثل لیسانس فقط یه مشت علوم بدرد نخور به مخ ما میچپونند ؟؟


کاملاً بستگی به دانشگاه مورد نظر داره. به نظر من از حالا شروع کنید در مورد دانشگاه‌هایی که دوست دارید کارشناسی ارشد در اون‌ها بخونید تحقیق کنید (با لحاظ رشته‌ای که می‌خواید بخونید، و این که کارشناسی ارشد رو برای کار می‌خونید یا برای ادامه‌ی تحصیل در دکتری). ضمناً «به‌دردنخور» بودن یه چیز نسبیه، یعنی ممکنه از نظر کسی یادگیری معماری کامپیوتر مفید باشه و از نظر کس دیگه‌ای بی‌فایده («کی خواست کامپیوتر طراحی کنه؟»). در صورت دوم احتمالاً دانشگاه رفتن خیلی معنی نداره و شاید بهتر باشه به صورت خودآموز یا در آموزشگاه‌های آزاد یا جاهایی که کاربردی درس می‌دهند تحصیل کرد.

----------


## roberty

> کاملاً دست خودتونه و بستگی به تسلط‌تون روی درس‌ها داره. اگر بعضی درس‌های کارشناسی (به خصوص درس‌های پایه مثل ساختمان داده، مدار منطقی، نظریه زبان‌ها، معماری کامپیوتر و سیستم عامل که دروس مشترک رو در کنکور تشکیل می‌دن) رو مفهومی یاد نگرفتید سعی کنید برای اون درس‌ها این کار رو انجام بدید. زود شروع کردن این مزیت رو داره که لازم نیست عجله‌ای بخونید و فعلاً هفته‌ای سه چهار ساعت کافیه. بدیش اینه که اگر مفهومی نخونید یادتون می‌ره. ضمناً برنامه‌ریزی هم در این جور موارد خیلی به درد می‌خوره (مثلاً تا آخر تابستون یادگیری درس‌ها رو تموم کنید تا بعدش فقط مسأله و تست حل کنید).
> 
> یکی از بچه‌هایی که امسال نرم‌افزار شریف قبول شده، کاردانی و سپس کارشناسی ناپیوسته‌ی علمی-کاربردی (هر دو مشهد) خونده.
> در ضمن من شنیدم که نصف قبولی‌های کنکور ارشد سراسری، فارغ‌التحصیلان دانشگاه آزاد هستند. (منبعش رو یادم نیست)
> 
> از نظر آزمون آزمایشی احتمالاً پارسه بزرگ‌ترین جامعه‌ی آماری رو داره و سؤال‌هاش هم نسبتاً استانداردن، البته طبیعتاً کمی گرون هم هست. البته امسال که نیاز نیست توی آزمون شرکت کنید. در مورد کلاس‌ها نمی‌دونم. باید از کسی پرسید که خودش شرکت کرده باشه. اما احتمالاً باز هم بستگی به خودتون داره، اگر درس‌ها رو قبلاً خوب یاد نگرفتید و خودآموزی هم براتون مشکله و از نظر هزینه هم مشکلی ندارید، احتمالاً شرکت در کلاس‌ها توصیه می‌شه. البته به نظر من کسی که می‌خواد کارشناسی ارشد بخونه (اون هم در رشته‌ی کامپیوتر) زشته نتونه خودش مطالب رو یاد بگیره!
> 
> کاملاً بستگی به دانشگاه مورد نظر داره. به نظر من از حالا شروع کنید در مورد دانشگاه‌هایی که دوست دارید کارشناسی ارشد در اون‌ها بخونید تحقیق کنید (با لحاظ رشته‌ای که می‌خواید بخونید، و این که کارشناسی ارشد رو برای کار می‌خونید یا برای ادامه‌ی تحصیل در دکتری). ضمناً «به‌دردنخور» بودن یه چیز نسبیه، یعنی ممکنه از نظر کسی یادگیری معماری کامپیوتر مفید باشه و از نظر کس دیگه‌ای بی‌فایده («کی خواست کامپیوتر طراحی کنه؟»). در صورت دوم احتمالاً دانشگاه رفتن خیلی معنی نداره و شاید بهتر باشه به صورت خودآموز یا در آموزشگاه‌های آزاد یا جاهایی که کاربردی درس می‌دهند تحصیل کرد.


عالی بود دوست عزیز... :کف کرده!: 
کلی استفاده کردم 




> برای اینکه روحیه ای داده باشم میگم که دو تا دوستام که تو یک موسسه آموزش عالی درپیت تو اصفهان درس میخوندن بودن پارسال یکیشون تو امیر کبیر و اون یکی علم صنعت قبول شد.دوتاشون روزانه
> در ضمن بخاطر اینکه نا پیوسته میخوندن، تو دانشگاه درسهای نظریه زبان و مدار الکتریکی را نگذرانده بودند.
> موفق باشد


ممنون :تشویق: 
به آینده امیدوار تر شدم

----------


## sarkhosh

> در ضمن بخاطر اینکه نا پیوسته میخوندن، تو دانشگاه درسهای نظریه زبان و مدار الکتریکی را نگذرانده بودند.


من ناپیوسته خوندم و این درسها را پاس کردم.

----------


## sniper_I

منم یکی رو میشناختم که ناپیوسته بود و امسال رتبه 17 IT و رتبه 48 مهندسی رو آورد :لبخند: 
امید زندگی است...

----------

